# The Prototype and the Model



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The Prototype...










and the Live Steam Model...










The model photo was taken today over at Mark's.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty snazzy! Nice work.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a true masterpiece Dwight.  A real labour of love as they say.

What a curious (to my eyes) prototype.  I am sure many of us would appreciate some  information about the prototype and which RR it ran upon.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm duly impressed Dwight. A year ago I had some small doubts when you started, but you have more than proved them wrong. Since you are hooked what's going to be the next project?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! 

Dang I never noticed, the proto had no sanddomes


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work! The only thing I see missing is the whistle. How did you do your rivets?


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy cow!!!!  That's amazing.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful metal work. Soldering was also just super. 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments!!
What a curious (to my eyes) prototype.  I am sure many of us would appreciate some  information about the prototype and which RR it ran upon.
She was indeed unique.  I've posted everything I know about the prototype, as well as new information learned along the way, in my *Builder's Log* which I started in the Live Steam forum last April.  The first 10 pages are now in the Archives *here*, while the continuation on the new forum is *here*.  

Actually, I posted this particular set of photos in the Model Making forum specifically because I know many (most) who don't run live steam never go to that forum and as a result, never see these builder's logs.  You should also check out *Redbeard's Mason Bogie log*, *Henner's Betsy log*, *Howard Maculsay's Climax log*, and several others scattered throughout the live steam forum.  There's some great models being scratchbuilt that you're missing out on.  

Since you are hooked what's going to be the next project?
Perhaps a ride-behind Heisler or Climax.    It'll be a while though.  I still have a whole load of projects ahead of that.

Dang I never noticed, the proto had no sanddomes
Originally, she was equipped with sand boxes (never did figure out where).  Later, she was fitted with a conventional sand dome.  

The only thing I see missing is the whistle. How did you do your rivets?
Yeah, I haven't fitted the whistle or pop valve yet, and I still have other odds and ends to make before painting her.  The smokestack spark arrestor for one.  

I use a Northwest Shortline Riveter to emboss my rivets.  I bought one of these terrific little tools some twenty years back during my HOn3 days.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeeze Dwight, In the Prototype picture the side rod crank pins are at 9 o' clock, and in your picture they are at 3 o' clock.  Until you correct this glaring issue with your photograph I will remain unimpressed

Just kidding-- awesome comparison!

Regards,

Eric


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Until you correct this glaring issue with your photograph I will remain unimpressed


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget the bell is ringing in the wrong position in the original picture too! Another glaring mistake./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

Just SUPER Dwight!! I know you don't even want to think about how many hours you have put into your model, since it was a project of love. You truly have a one-of-a-kind model there, and a VERY WELL done piece of work!! It will be a standout where ever you go.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Don'tcha just hate them there ribit counters.....   Stand in front of a perfectly mag-nic-i-fent model and see bird do-do rather than a wunnerful ar-tees-tic cre-a-shun in brass.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

What a wonderful model, Dwight.  Absolutley fantastic.  Fabulous....



However, I don't think the supply hose from the tender to the locomotive on the prototype was blue...


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

You guessed correctly Dwight, I for one rarely look at the live steam section so I missed your original post of last April.

The information there was more than interesting and gave sufficient detail to satisy my curiosity.

Many thanks.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Your model is a great match to the prototype, Dwight!  I lookforward to seeing the same shot when you finish any final details and get the engine painted up.

Llyn


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What Bob and Eric don't understand is that when the original photo was printed the negative got flopped over and thus the print is backwards, so the rods and bell are actually aimed the right direction.

The real joke is on Dwight, since the negative was flopped over it means it was not really a cab-forward./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you gents for the kind words (and the kibitzes ).  In my previous reply, I forgot to mention *Eric's Prize Winning Konrad Bash* thread.

I'd really like to encourage you guys to poke your head into the Live Steam forum once in a while, even if you don't personally run live steam.  As I said before, there are some neat things going on that you're missing out on.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

Here are a couple of additional shots I took the same day...



















These were all taken on Mark Scrivener's terrific layout btw.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles (Semper...) 

I guess that if the negative is reversed it must mean that what Dwight really built was #12! 

Dwight, great work, and great photography. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Truly a beautiful machine, Dwight!
I would really think it impressive if it was a sparky, it is amazing that it's even live steam!
I'm sure you are rightfully very proud!

Matt


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, that is so impressive - especially so since you're new to machining. It must be a true delight to see that running down the track. Well done.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, 
I always check out the live steam forum, and remember seeing your model several times on your footer and thinking it was a cool imaginary engine, now that I see the prototype pic, I am filled with a new admiration of your work.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Another disappointing thread that completely ignored the soft-porn-like title. But then. wasn't the _Prototype & the Model _a 1940 Red Skelton movie?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

Mark


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02/28/2008 10:07 PM
The Prototype...










and the Live Steam Model...












What a WOW factor _your_ model has ! Searching for something specific (haven't found it yet) I ran across this project of _yours_. Magnificent !  I am duly impressed with the thought and the work that had to go into this one.

--Ron in CC


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again folks.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif  I sincerely appreciate the positive comments - even Mark's though methinks he be in the wrong forum.  hehehe.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------

